# Roberts Ridge-Malcolm MacPherson



## Armymedic (2 Nov 2006)

Here is a book I recently got my hands on. So far its a good read.

Here is the web site and info about the book.

http://www.robertsridge.com/


----------



## niner domestic (4 Nov 2006)

Thanks St M, I ordered it for hubby's xmas stocking stuffer.


----------



## c4th (19 Mar 2007)

I read this one a few weeks back.  All in all it wasn't bad.  It jumped around quite a bit, and I had the feeling it over dramatized some aspects of the event.  If you are interested in how bad a day can really get then I highly recommend it.


----------



## 3rd Herd (22 Apr 2007)

With the new war on terrorism I had hoped for a new style of writting from the prevalent "narrative format of we were there, lost genre" that began with the end of the Viet Nam war. Getting past the authors style choice I found the book quite fascinating in the small details. From the inclusion of the modern day mercenaries such as the Chechen's to the still pervasive " fog of war". Included in the book are several excellent examples of mundane thought winning over modern technology highlighting the argument of relying too much on technology and not enough on basic soldiering. Modern day "victory fever" strikes again with the failure of neo-concentritic warfare in an ad hoc role as indicated  by "The fire support element and ASOC cell at Bagram were so busy during Operation ANACONDA and so limited in their communications and equipment that it was impossible to generate an aggregate picture of what the airstrikes were or were not
accomplishing."(Grant) Add in the well known interservice rivalries and there was just no way as Trust No One put it "how bad a day can really get " was going to improve.

Source:

Grant, Rebecca et al. "Operation Anaconda: An Air Power Perspective" http://www.af.mil/library/posture/Anaconda_Unclassified.pdf

Executive Summary of the Battle of Takur Ghar Released through the Department of Defense, May 24, 2002 http://www.defenselink.mil/news/May2002/d20020524takurghar.pdf


----------

